# Biden no longer considered president elect



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Real Clear Politics has rescinded their call in Pennsylvania and subtracted the electoral votes from his total. They say the election is back in play.

Edit: I may faint. CNN has followed Real Clear Politics.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)




----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Real clear politics never called Pennsylvania.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

southdakbearfan said:


> Real clear politics never called Pennsylvania.


All I know is what they said.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> southdakbearfan said:
> 
> 
> > Real clear politics never called Pennsylvania.
> ...


It was all started by someone on a Youtube video, RCP came out and even made a statement that it was all a fabrication and they had never called Pennsylvania.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thats even better. It sure took the media long enough to call Alaska and they are dragging their feet on North Carolina too. Maybe getting burned with jumping the gun on Arizona was a lesson.
I would think everyone would want to know the true numbers. Odd that the democrats are fighting a recount. :rollin:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This is what i have been talking about for the past few years.....

The media "calling" things when some states polls are not even closed!! Yeah it could sway the election when they want to be "prompt" in reporting. They need to sit back and just let things run it's course...ie: report the next day or the day after when totals are more accurately counted. oke:


----------



## BugGoSplat (Oct 5, 2020)

Yeah... this thread didn't hold up too well. Penn's a blue state.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

BugGoSplat said:


> Yeah... this thread didn't hold up too well. Penn's a blue state.


 Thats true, but I know democrats that voted for Trump. In Pennsylvania Trump was ahead by I think it was 720,000 votes when they shut down counting. Somehow during the night they found just enough votes to put Biden ahead. I don't remember if it was Pennsylvania where 450,000 votes came in overnight all for Biden. Not only that they didn't vote for anything but president. They didnt vote for senators or representatives, or local judges etc they only voted for Biden. 450,000 votes like that and some people take it as honest. You are either partisan and dishonest or have the IQ of a door knob to believe it.


----------

